# Tar Heel



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby callbacks to the 3rd series

1,2,3,5,7,8,9,1011,12,13,14,16

13 total

They did a double double to get the 1st and 2nd series done.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

DERBY RESULTS

1st - #3 Carolina's Half Moon O/H Clint Joyner
2nd- #14 CK's Pike's Big Papi H/Mark Mosher O/Marion Boulton Stroud
3rd- #10 PawsCienda's Royal Ransome O/H Jeff Stoneman
4th- #7 Good Idea's Outta Sight H/ Ken Neil O/Ken Neil & Brenda Little


RJ- #2 Harrison's Magical Maggie SH H/Stacey West O/Glenn and Patty Harrison	

Only 5 dogs did the last series

CONGRATS TO ALL!!


----------



## LabLady (Jan 27, 2003)

Way to go Stevie!!!


----------



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

That win gives Clint and Big Boy his 4th win and 29 points.What is cool is that he has 9 more months to run the derby, he is still 15 mnths old.
CB


----------



## fowlcreek (Dec 8, 2004)

Open scrapped 1st setup.

Open just short of the halfway point on 1st series. Big triple with 2 retired, and go bird flyer at 450 as the crow flies. 1st bird out at 320, 2nd bird out at 400 and flyer at 450. Add the extra yardage run because of hilly terrain... Long test!

Am and Qual start first thing. Gonna be a busy day on the farm.
Stacey


----------



## Robert Dozier (Mar 24, 2009)

9 to the 4th series of the Q. 

Callbacks:

1,2,4,6,9,11,13,15,19


----------



## nrsergent (Nov 12, 2007)

Robert, I hope this is Genny's day!!!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks To The Land Blind

2,4,5,9,10,13,16,18,30,31,32,35,41,42,44,47,50,52,54,57,58,60,61,63,68,69,
72,75,78,79

Total 30 Dogs


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Callbacks To The Land Blind

1,2,3,4,5,7,8,9,11,13,18,21,22,23,26,30,32,34,35,38,41,44,48,50,53,54

26 Total


----------



## Robert Dozier (Mar 24, 2009)

nelson...

Cara and Felix keep reminding me.."One bird at a time!"

But I did have a wonderful bottle of wine to celebrate where we are right now!

Thanks!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Callbacks To The Water Blind

1,4,5,7,9,22,26,30,32,34,35,38,41,44.48,50,54

17 Total


----------



## Debthomas (Nov 11, 2004)

does anyone have winners? Q, Am Open?


----------



## Ragin Storm Retrievers (Jan 9, 2006)

Open
1st-??????
2nd- Unger- Max 3rd- Mosher-??????  4th- Alan Pleasant- FC Jauque. RJam- Alan- Cane

Amateur
The only placement I know of is 2nd- Cane. O/Bobby Davidson/John Thomas
H/ John Thomas


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Ragin Storm Retrievers said:


> Open
> 1st-??????
> 2nd- Unger- Max 3rd- Mosher-?????? 4th- Alan Pleasant- FC Jauque. RJam- Alan- Cane
> 
> ...


I think 1st is Jason Baker not sure of which dog
3rd Mark Mosher with Punch Owner Chad O'brian

Bobby and John Thomas Congrats on Cain! That is wonderful News

In the Q
1st Lyn Yelton-Not sure with which dog...


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Bill Goldstein's Streak (with Jason Baker handling) won the Open. Woo-hoo!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Open.."3rd Mark Mosher with Punch Owner Chad O'brian"

Congratulations to Mark...and Chad O'Brien's, "Punch Punch", ..."Punch". 

Judy


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

Congratulations to Bill Goldstein and the Sandhill crew on Streak's Open win!


----------

